# Interior cleaning



## clown_luv (Feb 29, 2012)

So I am new to the gto world and was wondering what you guys use to clean your leather and dashboards? Thanks in advance!!

Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

I use meguiars, it seems to do a good job.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

you must have a newer model year gto. older gtos were fitted with morrokide vinyl seat upholstery only. armor all works fine and also a good furniture polish seems to do well on the interior.


----------



## clown_luv (Feb 29, 2012)

Manual says warm water and soap on a cloth and if I use armor all don't I have to keep using it constantly?

Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## socrixinit (Sep 10, 2010)

i agree with RedGoat-- Meguiars seems to keep my interior pristine. They make different types of wipes to clean the leather and protect it.


----------



## clown_luv (Feb 29, 2012)

Alright so I bought the stuff can I just use a regular towel to wipe down or get a special cloth or something?????

Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Firehawk68McLeod (Apr 14, 2012)

I like Meguiars leather care. seems to add moisture. also for application, be careful with cotton. It can leave you with lint... I used microfiber towels. but idk how good it will work for this situation. Ive seen people use man made style sponges also. When i was younger, i worked at a detail shop and we used a product made by Valvoline Called Carbrite. loved all there products


----------

